# Video of my Long/Heavy Work Train



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope this comes out OK with ytube. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZhtVU-ZoDw
Vedio is of my Long/Heavy Work Train. Both DC Baldwins are powered with low gears. AFAIK every A/F or Lionel A/F "Depressed FlatCar" every made at the factory is on this Work Train. Yes there are a lot more versions (Color-Couplers &etc) but I'm talking about the type of car. The 1st 4
cars alone have 48 wheels! Comments always welcome. Thanks--Larry

P.S. Must have taken a lot of "Bullwork" to be on one of these trains. Will take a while for
Ytube to edit. I hope.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

llskis said:


> Hope this comes out OK with ytube. http://youtu.be/0NXJfYp_AiE ......


Not working for me. I got "The video you have requested is not available." Oops, now it changed to "The video had been removed by the user."


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

video is not available


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry; will try again. Starting to think Google/YTube:thumbsdown: is next to worthless. No one to call for help; you are on your on with these things. Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZhtVU-ZoDw


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

got u now!
they look good. nice to see them run at a speed u can watch, instead of 100mph blur:thumbsup:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Kind of dark. Hard to see.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> Kind of dark. Hard to see.


MtRR75: Yes you are correct; still working with the settings of the camera. I also noticed that the camera angle effects the brightness. Thanks--Larry


----------

